# Canon 1DX banding flare issue thread



## Braineack (Jan 21, 2015)

When will the 1DXs come out?

Issue:
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikon-d750/samples/flare/Canon1DX-Flare-FullSize.jpg


You'd really think a $6000 body would have better QC.


----------



## runnah (Jan 21, 2015)

Sigh...


----------



## weepete (Jan 21, 2015)

Eh?


----------



## Scatterbrained (Jan 21, 2015)

Braineack said:


> When will the 1DXs come out?
> 
> Issue:
> http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikon-d750/samples/flare/Canon1DX-Flare-FullSize.jpg
> ...





> We do need to stress, though, that these issues were extremely difficult to replicate, and only occurred over a very narrow range of incident angles when the light source was just outside of the frame. It's also lens, focal length, and aperture-dependent. Even after we saw the problem, often it'd take a good 20 to 30 seconds to set up the light in just the right position to reproduce it.



Maybe because it's quite hard to replicate and only occurs under very specific circumstances, whereas the effected D750s are effected quite badly and it's very easy to replicate the situation.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 21, 2015)

Scatterbrained said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > When will the 1DXs come out?
> ...


Actually its so easy to replicate this horrible flaring issue (which by the way were addressed by Nikon!) on the D750 that until today I still couldn't find any issue or flaring even though I tried and tried and tried just to be sure that my baby is working perfectly.............and it does!!!


----------



## snerd (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't know, I thought these forums were above the bickering over brands. If it's okay according to rules to start threads solely for that, maybe the rules need changing?


----------



## Scatterbrained (Jan 21, 2015)

goodguy said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...


No one said it was all of them.  However, for the effected units it's fairly obnoxious.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 22, 2015)

snerd said:


> I don't know, I thought these forums were above the bickering over brands. If it's okay according to rules to start threads solely for that, maybe the rules need changing?


These type of forums is notiously known for brand loyalty, I used to be an insane fountain pen collector.
A the end of my collecting years I became an avid collector of pen made by a brand called Montblanc.
Lots of fountain pen collectors absolutly hate Montblanc while others absolutly love it.
So as funny and silly as it might sound to you argument about Montblanc was as common as Canon vs Nikon here and in a way even worst and even heated more, many times Moderators had to close posts because it really got nasty and personal.............Ahhhh good old days LOL


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 22, 2015)

Go Kodak !!
You never hear about any dslr issues with Kodak anymore !!


Banding issues?  what's wrong with joining a BAND ==>


----------



## snerd (Jan 22, 2015)

goodguy said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know, I thought these forums were above the bickering over brands. If it's okay according to rules to start threads solely for that, maybe the rules need changing?
> ...


Oh, I have no problem with it, when it comes up in a thread or discussion. I can play along with the best of them. It's fun, too! But when the fanbois start threads for the only purpose of ridiculing a particular brand, that seems kind of juvenile. But whatever, don't let me ruin the fun.


----------



## jaomul (Jan 22, 2015)

It's often very normal to get flare when shooting a live band (with all that coloured light) even with a 1dx.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 23, 2015)

Scatterbrained said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > When will the 1DXs come out?
> ...


One more reply, the Fro has documented this issue, when he reviewed the D750 he found he got flare on maybe 3 pictures out of 1000+ pictures he shot so while it is (or should I say was) there with some cameras it was not that easy to replicat or get this problem, for at least not on all those affected cameras.
I dont think we should start jumping for joy every time a company which we dont support, own or dislike has a QC issue.
If I did then I would have a long list of faults to write on Canon and other makers but that would be silly and pointless.
I think from the D750 flare issue I have learned 2 important things
1.Nikon has still way to go with their QC
2.They take very seriously problems with their cameras and own their mistakes which means they learned form their past D600 issues.


----------

